

Google now asks you to enter your credit card as part of the Gmail signup flow - mirceagoia
https://twitter.com/#!/rmatei/status/172145591374184448/photo/1

======
mirceagoia
This looks like an A/B test, I just talked on FB with Robert Cezar Matei. He
got this when trying to open a Gmail account (not GWallet), but when I tried I
didn't so, like I said, maybe an A/B test.

------
dmils4
You can also click the "not now" to opt out, in the test. When I first read
this, I read it as Google requiring you to enter CC info to get an account..
not the case.

~~~
notJim
The Not Now button is definitely presented as a secondary action, though,
which I think could definitely confuse people into thinking credit card
information is required, or that something will be missing if they don't enter
their information.

In any case, it seems like a great way to end up with a bunch of users who
aren't really aware of or interested in your product, and who signed up merely
because you told them to.

~~~
artursapek
_In any case, it seems like a great way to end up with a bunch of users who
aren't really aware of or interested in your product, and who signed up merely
because you told them to._

Eh, I really don't believe anyone would enter their info because the Not Now
button isn't clear enough. I do think they'll get a lot of people backing out
and deciding not to go through with making an account for that reason though,
and if the A/B testing reveals anything it will be that.

